# DeWalt v Trend v Triton



## snorky (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm looking to upgrade to a better 1/2" router for table use and have narrowed down to Trend T11EK, DeWalt DW625EK and the Triton TRA001.

I read somewhere that the DeWalt and the Trend may be the same.

Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have the Trend and the Dewalt, plus an Elu 177e. They are all virtually the same. The Trend has a fine adjuster that can mount both above and below the table.


----------

